# Patrick's focus is diversity in government



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sunday, August 19, 2007

*Patrick's focus is diversity in government*

Racial, ethnic, geographic picks made

NEWS ANALYSIS

*BOSTON- *After winning office last year, Gov. Deval L. Patrick said his Cabinet and administration would be "a real reflection of the diversity of Massachusetts in every way, racially and ethnically and geographically and in terms of background and perspective." After a number of early appointments, Patrick - the state's first black governor - appears to be keeping his promise.

The appointment last week of Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority MBTA Police Chief Joseph Carter as the new head of the Massachusetts National Guard is the latest example. Carter will become the first black person appointed to the top post in the Massachusetts Guard's 370-year history.

Among minorities who are influential in Patrick's decision making are policy advisers Richard Chacon, David Morales and Charlotte Golar Richie. There's JudyAnn Bigby, secretary of the state Department of Health and Human Services, as well as Dana Mohler-Faria, senior education adviser, and Anthony "Angelo" McClain, the state Department of Social Services commissioner.

"You wouldn't have been able to get that kind of mix of people over the past 16 years," said state Rep. Byron Rushing, a Boston Democrat who is black, referring to the Republican governors who preceded Patrick.

The benefit is that "people bring issues to the table that otherwise wouldn't be brought," Rushing said, such as racial or socioeconomic disparities in the health care system.

One of Patrick's first steps in office was signing an *executive order mandating that all state agencies develop an affirmative action and diversity plan*. It also required that each Cabinet secretary appoint a diversity director, and that each state agency appoint a civil rights officer to ensure compliance to nondiscrimination laws. It also mandates diversity training. 
"The governor understands how important it is for state government and others to create opportunities for minorities to serve, and he will continue to seek new ways to encourage that service," Patrick spokeswoman Cyndi Roy said.

In May, Patrick hired Lily Mendez-Morgan to the newly created position of senior appointments director, to oversee hirings in the executive branch and on state boards and commissions. Patrick noted her work with a foundation that supports civic participation by minorities.

Patrick, at the news conference announcing Mendez-Morgan's appointment, said hiring more minorities is "a priority of mine. It was in the campaign, it is in the administration. There is talent in every community in the commonwealth. I want to encourage and make the most of that talent in state government."

Diversity also has been geographic.

Patrick hired Westfield Mayor Richard Sullivan as commissioner of the state Department of Conservation and Recreation. State Rep. Daniel E. Bosley, D-North Adams, was given the job of economic development adviser to the governor, but opted in January to stay in the Legislature.

State Rep. Benjamin Swan, D-Springfield, who has made some hiring recommendations to the administration, said he wasn't persuaded that Patrick has lived up to his pledge.

"He's attempting to address the issue, but the jury is still out," Swan said. "I want to see what the filling of those look like, in terms of geography, in terms of ethnicity, in terms of expertise. I want to see what it looks like when it's done."

Factors such as race or place of residence shouldn't be defining factors, he said, but should get strong consideration.

"It's not likely that somebody from Boston is going to understand the agricultural needs of Franklin or Hampden or Berkshire counties," he said.

Former Gov. Mitt Romney, a Republican now running for president, told a crowd in Londonderry, N.H., last week that he would surround himself in Washington, D.C., with advisers who reflect the nation's diversity. He said he envisioned calling together a group similar to the "kitchen cabinet" of black citizens he said he met with regularly as governor of Massachusetts.

"We had a diverse Cabinet and a diverse administration, and we achieved it without using quotas," Romney spokesman Eric Fehrnstrom said, adding Romney was nationally recognized for having high numbers of women in senior positions.

"If Deval Patrick can improve on that record, we think that's great," Fehrnstrom said.

Edit: Clean up HTML


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

God help us...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It should be the best man/woman for the job period.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> It should be the best man/woman for the job period.


 :dito:
AA is fucking bullshit! 
All it is is reverse-discrimination.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_AA is fucking bullshit! 
All it is is reverse-discrimination._

+1


----------



## JeffC (Feb 28, 2007)

why do i have the feeling that every color in the rainbow will be represented except white?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

JeffC said:


> why do i have the feeling that every color in the rainbow will be represented except white?


 you mean white straight male


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

pahapoika said:


> _AA is fucking bullshit! _
> _All it is is reverse-discrimination._
> 
> +1


+2


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm a disabled veteran (closet gay) where's my appointment? Who do I call to schedule an interview?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> I'm a disabled veteran (closet gay) where's my appointment? Who do I call to schedule an interview?


What's the test to prove you're gay??


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_What's the test to prove you're gay?? _

the mayor ( Ray Flynn ) tried to float that idea years ago.

the joke back then was tell them you gay and after the 1 year probation say, you know what i changed my mind , i like women now 
</IMG>


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> What's the test to prove you're gay??


Do you like Gladiator movies, white wine, Barbara Streisand and/or tongue kissing men? :baby21:


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> What's the test to prove you're gay??


What about all us Lesbians trapped in men's bodies...can we get to the front of the line too?


----------

